# Plz help with Win32/Agent.ODG Virus!



## <<Onafets>> (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I really need everyones help on this and i mean everyone.
I got a virus...don't know where and this is the NOD32 Log for the last scan I did.

Scan Log
Version of virus signature database: 3890 (20090226)
Date: 3/21/2009  Time: 7:46:38 PM
Scanned disks, folders and files: Operating memory;C:\Boot sector;D:\Boot sector;C:\;D:\
Operating memory - Win32/Agent.ODG virus - unable to clean
C:\pagefile.sys - error opening [4]
C:\86e696d82a2416e691919cda5093e4\%temp%dd_msxml_retMSI.txt - error opening [4]
Scan terminated by user!
Number of scanned objects: 28674
Number of threats found: 1
Number of cleaned objects: 0
Time of completion: 8:02:32 PM  Total scanning time: 954 sec (00:15:54)

Notes:
[4] Object cannot be opened. It may be in use by another application or operating system.

This is what has been happening:


svchost.exe errors are conig up every 2 seconds.
Lost net connection
sound has been permanently disabled
Icons are faluty
Spreds on USB's...autorun.ini is in my schools McAfee Quarantine? (From my USB)

Help plz!


----------



## Polarman (Mar 21, 2009)

It's a backdoor/trojan.

1st, unplug you pc from the internet.

Try to get these from another pc:

http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php

http://www.microsoft.com/security/malwareremove/default.mspx

put it on a flash drive.

Boot in safe mode and install/run the tools.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Mar 21, 2009)

Haven't tried yet but i hope it works...
Keep the posts comin' if it dosen't!


----------



## Kursah (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with Polarman's post, give that a try first. Maybe try a boot-tiime scan with NOD? I know when Avast can't remove something, it'll want to do a boot time scan and that usually does the trick with viruses...I haven't seen one in a long time tho. But do what Polarman suggested already, and then maybe load up Spybot S&D too for good measure. I run Avast, Malwarebytes and Spybot generally problem free.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Mar 22, 2009)

Is bit defender and good cause unfourtunately the Windows tool didn't work.

NOTE: Thankyou polarman and kursah...I really appreciate the help
NOTE2: Can someone send me the serial no 

*No you cannot ask for such things here*

*- Your friendly moderator.*


----------



## suraswami (Mar 22, 2009)

try spysweeper with antivirus.  catches a lot of bugs.

I wouldn't trust the system, a format and reload is generally safe.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2009)

Try kaspersky or nod32, the two of them should clear it up. (Kaspersky is my preference)


----------

